# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Фишка - отправляем СМС с любого номера

## P-ROFI

Отправка поддерживается таким способом, только между телефонами модели Сони Ерикссон ( SonyEricsson )

*Отправлять СМС можно и от оператора, да и вообще от кого угодно...все будет выглядеть оригинально, 
таким способом даже можно развести на бабки :D* 

архив с инструкцией как это можно сделать, без установки дополнительных программ - находится здесь ------> http://webfile.ru/5668573
после разорхивации инструкция будет в txt файле (после этого нужно изменить параметры телефона как указано в данной инструкции).

----------

